# pregynyl shot after DIUI



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

just wondered whether anyone else had been told to take pregnyl shots after their diui tx and what they were told it would do to help?  i had tx at reprofit yesterday and had read somewhere on here that sometimes 1 pregnyl shot can be done after tx to helpe the follies nestle in.  when i asked stepan what i should do with the leftover pregnyl i had he said you can get rid of it then i happened to mention i had had 2 miscarriages and had heard sometimes people inject after tx.....so then he said to take one shot 5 days after tx and then another a further five days later...

it seems not many people have heard of this from the reactions i've had....has anyone on here heard of it/done it? and what were they told were the reasons why?

also anyone know any side-effects of pregnyl? i'm itching like mad and don't know if it's that or cos i can't take a daily anti-histamine now....

GG x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I don't usually post on the IUI board as I've never had it but I saw your post about having additional Pregnyl injections during the 2ww.

Pregnyl is a form of HCG hormone, like Ovitrelle.  HCG is the hormone released from the implanted embryo.

In natural conception, following ovulation, your ovaries release progesterone from the corpus luteum.  Progesterone is what prepares the womb for possible implantation and if this happens the it sustains early pregnancy until the placenta takes over completely, around 10-12 weeks.  If no implantation happens then the corpus luteum breaks down, progesterone is nolonger produced and the womb lining sheds and you get your period.

The implanted embryo releases HCG and this triggers your ovaries to keep producing progesterone....and subsequently (hopefully) sustains the pregnancy. 

By having the additional HCG injections during the 2ww then this tricks your body into believing it's already pregnant and therefore it continues to produce it's own natural progesterone.  If you've had a couple of miscarriages then this is just extra boost of progesterone and hopefully that little bit more support during 2ww, whilst any possible embryo implants and starts releasing it's own HCG.

If you use the search tool you'll find quite a few ladies have HCG injections as support during the 2ww, whether that's if they're on Clomid, having IUI or IVF/ICSI/FET.  Some may be prescribed an actual form of progesterone support eg Cyclogest, Crinone, Gestone, some may have HCG injections, others may have a combination.

With our 2nd FET (frozen embryo cycle), I had 2 shots of HCG (Ovitrelle) at 5dpt and 8dpt.  The only thing to remember with HCG injections is that because it is the same hormone as released from implanting embryos, that it can cause pregnancy symptoms and it can also stay in your body for up to 14 days and cause false positives on pregnancy tests if you test too early.  You need to bare this in mind when testing following your IUI.  What dose you have will determine approximately how long it will stay in your system.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

thats great thanks Natasha, lots of information

gg x


----------

